# Not a Snowcat...............



## MrLiberty

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1944-Volkswagen-Schwimmwagen-type-166-/172498180096


1944 Volkswagen Schwimmwagen type 166 for sale by owner. Less than 100  miles since restoration. Needs freshening up. Ran great when I parked it  in the warehouse a year ago. Needs fluids changed and a 6 volt battery  to run. Comes with some spare parts and trim including a spare  transmission and propeller out drive. Photos and documents of  restoration done in Germany.CA license plate    44 VW   Registration status - non - op.   No delinquent DMV fees due.
Contact: sgv57@live.com
































































 




*Details about   1944 Volkswagen Schwimmwagen type 166*


----------



## Av8r3400

$180,000.00?

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Scam-Bay!  Buyer beware!


----------

